
UK law will allow secret backdoor orders for software, jail for disclosure - samber
http://boingboing.net/2015/11/10/uk-government-can-secretly-ord.html
======
api_or_ipa
Can anyone from the UK give us details on the applicability of Canary
Warrants[0] in this case? I haven't found so much as a precedence of allowing
them in the UK, though Australia has recently curtailed their use.

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Warrant_canary](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Warrant_canary)

